# Rollfast tandem cruiser



## dbegno1 (Dec 25, 2019)

I found this 60’s tandem on Craigslist in Houston, looked like it had potential.
We drove from Louisiana and picket it up. Stripped it down within an hour of returning home.
Powder coated the frame, painted the head area, Sturmey Archer 3 speed, Monark forks, etc.
It rides extremely smooth.
David and Alice
Lafayette Louisiana


----------



## Santee (Dec 25, 2019)

This came out really nice, well done!


----------

